# Just a fun note for Poultry People!



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Some of you may know among other things I host a radio show for All Paws Pet Talk ... well, I now also am a cohost for Country Joe's Chicken Show! So if you ever have any questions and would want to call in to ask Joe or one of his guests, let me know! He breeds turkeys and chickens, and has several rare breeds, and less rare one, ... and is very knowledgable - and friendly! 

Will be doing a show in about half an hour, but we record every other week, so let me know any time, or I could even ask the question for you, and let you know what he says!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is cool! Thanks!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It really is fun, last nights show was all about various geese!


----------

